# brain supplement



## eddie044 (Dec 10, 2014)

as it is a supplement discussion forum so i just want to ask you about a supplement that i am using from 3 months. its a supplement to enhance memory and to release stress.the name of the supplement is brainkrave. i just want to know more reviews about this. please give your feedback's and ideas.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to the UG. I think all that kinda stuff is junk. jmo


----------



## j2048b (Dec 10, 2014)

brainkrave? whats in it? ive taken some nootropics before back in the day... not entirely sure they really did anything....


----------



## eddie044 (Dec 10, 2014)

thanks elite , for your response!!
i was suffering from headache and continuous stress because of my hectic working shifts so, after consultation with physician, i decided to follow this supplement !!! nootropics are good,my cousin used to take them. but i am using brainkrave only because they people assured me that it is fully build from natural ingredients. so, i am following this. i just need the feedback's who ever use this supplement!!
if you want to check then i can mention the link of its testimonials !!! and thanks again because every reply is valuable and considered as advice !!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 10, 2014)

Looks like a bunch of B vitamins and a bit of stimulants to me. I've not used it but I don't see anything compelling from the ingredient profile to make me want to do so.

LINK


----------



## SHRUGS (Dec 10, 2014)

Caffeine, DMAE, Green tea powder? Gonna have to pass on this one brother. I try my best to stay heart healthy and this aint it.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Zombie Killer (Dec 11, 2014)

All i can see is the ingredient Schizandrol-A. My brain is like...thats a steroid for Schizophrenia gainz bro.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 11, 2014)

Eating pussy is good for my brain.


----------



## jack3d14 (Dec 23, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Eating pussy is good for my brain.



+ 1

hahaha


----------



## jack3d14 (Dec 23, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Looks like a bunch of B vitamins and a bit of stimulants to me. I've not used it but I don't see anything compelling from the ingredient profile to make me want to do so.
> 
> LINK




Phosphatidylserine is supposed help with cellular growth. You can just buy that without all the crazy stimulants.


----------



## AliCat (Dec 23, 2014)

I think the best thing for memory is paying attention , the next best maybe learning a new language, studying math, etc.


----------



## philipj (Jan 15, 2015)

There are a large number of brain helpers that do work.  Coconut oil, up to 3 spoonfulls a day(work up to that) do help with memory and that aging curse.  For memory have at 1/4+ cup of blueberries every morning.  Also Marylu Henner(one of the best 11 brains in the world) says have a slice of pineapple towards the end of the day, as it cleans out problem materials from your brain.  As we age the amounts of DJEA dims, and it is needed for the brain.  And fish oil, I use 7 to 10 grams @ day.  Ever wonder why docs and drug companies do not tell you about these?

These GOYA things,  gota get off your........and do it.  Those who ignore it, will be easily identified.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 15, 2015)

philipj said:


> There are a large number of brain helpers that do work.  Coconut oil, up to 3 spoonfulls a day(work up to that) do help with memory and that aging curse.  For memory have at 1/4+ cup of blueberries every morning.  Also Marylu Henner(one of the best 11 brains in the world) says have a slice of pineapple towards the end of the day, as it cleans out problem materials from your brain.



Can you please explain in further detail on how exactly these things improve memory? Also, how does one quantify a "best brain"? Is this on IQ alone?

The only thing Ive heard about blueberries is antioxidants and pineapple for the ladies cum swallowing solution.

I stopped smoking pot for over a year once and then again for a few months. My memory was always the same. Shitty.


----------



## philipj (Jan 15, 2015)

A.  With reference to "best brain".  It is often difficult for us to watch a TV series "Taxi" and realize that later in life it was discovered that the lady star had one of those memories where she could remember everything she had ever experienced.  She thought that was normal for everyone, needless to say she was probably disappointed in the rest of us.  Numerous testing and comparisons under the strictest scientific expereiments eventually come up with the ll people with such high quality testable proven brains.

Several years ago I watched an interview with a gentleman who had just won some memory contest(as I call it).   The host had the audience stand up one by one and give their first name, sit down and everyone there did the same. When completed the man gave loudly everyones name.  When asked what all of us do to attempt to improve our brains/memory after  being this impressed in what is possible for you and I.  His explanation and suggestion was blueberries.  Since then my lady and I have made sure we have natural organic blueberries with almost every breakfast.  Further I have noticed more of the world class bodybuilders, strength advocates listing blueberries as part of their  protein shakes.

And yes, there are high caliber tests, studies, experiements that prove each of the claims I mentioned, and no I will not go back and research them and make a list.  I have done that with certain things, and turned them over to my doc at the Battle Creek VA, and new procedures are now being used on our Vets.  Some of us work study and help and just get sick of good things being put down.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 15, 2015)

Your brain is your motor. You can put 87 octane in it, or 93. It may make some difference. But if you have a 4 cylinder....it is what it is.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 15, 2015)

philipj said:


> A.  With reference to "best brain".  It is often difficult for us to watch a TV series "Taxi" and realize that later in life it was discovered that the lady star had one of those memories where she could remember everything she had ever experienced.  She thought that was normal for everyone, needless to say she was probably disappointed in the rest of us.  Numerous testing and comparisons under the strictest scientific expereiments eventually come up with the ll people with such high quality testable proven brains.
> 
> Several years ago I watched an interview with a gentleman who had just won some memory contest(as I call it).   The host had the audience stand up one by one and give their first name, sit down and everyone there did the same. When completed the man gave loudly everyones name.  When asked what all of us do to attempt to improve our brains/memory after  being this impressed in what is possible for you and I.  His explanation and suggestion was blueberries.  Since then my lady and I have made sure we have natural organic blueberries with almost every breakfast.  Further I have noticed more of the world class bodybuilders, strength advocates listing blueberries as part of their  protein shakes.
> 
> And yes, there are high caliber tests, studies, experiements that prove each of the claims I mentioned, and no I will not go back and research them and make a list.  I have done that with certain things, and turned them over to my doc at the Battle Creek VA, and new procedures are now being used on our Vets.  Some of us work study and help and just get sick of good things being put down.



Soooo you're gonna give me a lady from the old show Taxi and a guys recommendation of blueberries?? I asked for scientific facts. That's crap. Don't worry, no need to go back and show me anything. This is going absolutely nowhere fast.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2015)

u could take all the brain supps u want ...u cant fix stupid though not calling u stupid...but no pill will fix it


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 15, 2015)

joliver said:


> Your brain is your motor. You can put 87 octane in it, or 93. It may make some difference. But if you have a 4 cylinder....it is what it is.


These days, a lot of folks are driving 4 cylinders with a bad spark plug.
T


----------



## philipj (Jan 15, 2015)

The lady with the brain was  Marilu Henner, I hope spelling is correct.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 16, 2015)

philipj said:


> The lady with the brain was  Marilu Henner, I hope spelling is correct.



Ok, I guess Ill make it simple for you. Wtf does blueberries, pineapple, fish oil, and coconut oil have to do with brain function??? How does this relate to Marilu Henner?? Without some sort of scientific data on WHY these things help, it means nothing. Its an example of 2 singular people that can remember shit but shows no reasoning of why any of that stuff helps.

"there are high caliber tests, studies, experiements that prove each of  the claims I mentioned, and no I will not go back and research them and  make a list" Lmao then why the hell would you even bring it up??!!! You are making no sense bruh.


----------



## philipj (Jan 16, 2015)

Sir, I have no doubt that if I did list the science and clinical studies, that next would come....How many of these people work for berry companies/   drug companies, this is doubtful.....you see I have heard all of this before.  What I have really enjoyed over the years have been the many people who have sat down with me(no fee) and talked.  They later came back and said  "wow, that worked".   The most recent was a man whose wife did a puzzle every night/crossword, any word game.  After a month of doing that he became a believer is how it improved his memory.     Others who asked about coconut oil, have used it, and are believers.   They buy the organic coconut oil from the grocery store or health store, and I make zero.  What have mentioned all work, the only problem is GOYA, ya gotta get off your      and do it.


----------



## Khazima (Jan 17, 2015)

From what i've read and heard from others experiences nootropics are effective, but this 'brainkrave' looks bogus. Standard supplements you can buy by themselves, a few that will give a little extra focus for a short period of time but that's it.


----------



## nastyNate (Jan 17, 2015)

this class of supplements or drugs has very little good scientific data supporting its efficacy in people with functional intelligence, unfortunately. Nothing out there will match the results from quality sleep and good diet along with exercise. Not very sexy and lifestyle moves like this really can't be monetized. As a result not much attention is given to this, or at lease not noticed much.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2015)

Philipj is on the right track. Exercising your mind Is what keeps it healthy and your memory strong, just like your body. Reading, challenging it with things like puzzles, math, problem solving, studying, learning,  and yes eating healthy foods do help of course. I myself use Lumosity and it does help me.


----------



## philipj (Jan 18, 2015)

My lady friend suggested I list a very easy source for you.   Go to www.drmercola.com   query coconut oil.  At the end of each article, often long, is a list of references, plus comments by readers.   If you finish all the articles and the references, you just may learn what is really possible.


----------



## Bippal (Jan 25, 2015)

Caffeine and good food are about the best things for your brain. And mental workouts, do some puzzles or something while you do cardio, or **** cardio. Yea, **** cardio.


----------

